# Nascar



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wow, if you're not watching the Daytona 500 tonight - you are missing out on some drama. And we still have 40 laps to go. With yet another threat of rain. 
--fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rain has been cancelled and drivers are getting back in cars


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Back to green I cant believe it.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

These Daytona races are becoming a little to much ! Rain delays / pot holes / jet dryers / ranting about twitter in NASCAR and 2 days of the waltrips announcing . Wake me up when it finally ends !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone remember when the 500 used to come on the air with the National Anthem then right into Start Your Engines and then the race took about 3 hours because they were running 205mph and didn't have 10-minutes minimum for every caution because everyone pitted on the same lap and they didn't need to 'sweep' the track constantly and someone would win it for their 'single car' team because they could slingshot on the last lap and not need anyone pushing them? Remember? Remember? . . .


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

I remember that...And miss it. The ONLY thing I like about the modern super speedway racing is the part where 20 cars are doing 200 MPH inches apart. In the old days, we called that IROC.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone remember when the 500 used to come on the air with the National Anthem then right into Start Your Engines and then the race took about 3 hours because they were running 205mph and didn't have 10-minutes minimum for every caution because everyone pitted on the same lap and they didn't need to 'sweep' the track constantly and someone would win it for their 'single car' team because they could slingshot on the last lap and not need anyone pushing them? Remember? Remember? . . .


 
I member,you member ?
I agree with you Doba.That was one of the worst telecast that I have seen from FOX.Commercial every 10-15 laps.Audio on,off,on again.Then we get the split screen under caution when nothin is going on.Then they go to a commercial under green & NO split screen.FOX screeeeeeeewed
the pooch on this 500...IMO...just saying
B Racer


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Did nascar just buy partial ownership of twitter or something? Because all this ranting about using technology that's several years old is making them seem like ignorant hillbillies. 

The delay was one of the weirdest things I've ever seen but it makes me wonder......with tens of thousands of people waiting for the restart.......were there really only 9 brooms available to clean that mess up?

Great race however


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

440s-4ever said:


> Did nascar just buy partial ownership of twitter or something?



SPRINT Cup...That would have something to do with it, I think.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Personally, I find the racing boring because nothing matters until the end. When you reset the field after each caution, what's the point of racing before that? Especially when most come down to a green-white-checker.

Driving around in a large pack - wow, that's thrilling. The only thing that does is eliminate cars when there is a crash. Just survive till the end - it really doesn't matter what you do the first 475 miles. Just hang in back and read a book - the caution will allow you to catch right up.

I've said it before - two rule changes (1) no pit stops on a caution and (2) restart single file in the exact order you were running when the caution came out - no placing all lead lap cars in the front.

Make me want to watch the whole race because what happens during the race matters.

Joe


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

The reason most drivers sit back and save there car is because the Daytona race is an endurance race, you have to make it 500 miles and be the first one over the finish line to win the race. With todays equipment 500 miles isn't really as big of a deal as it was years ago. 
The best part of the race for me was when the 24 when up in smoke! Loved it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

basement racer said:


> ...Then we get the split screen under caution when nothin is going on.Then they go to a commercial under green & NO split screen.FOX screeeeeeeewed
> the pooch on this 500...IMO...just saying
> B Racer


I was pretty ticked about this too.
So much so that I posted this same complaint on the Fox Sports facebook page.
They used to run commercials around the flow of the race. Now it's all about 
time management. What they did last night showed they don't give a flip about
the actual race.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

A few years Back Bill france made the statement" We are a sports Entertainment Enterpise" Not a Racing enterprise. Do the math. It costs a lot of money to Keep the Waltrips and Larry Mac Fat. Plus the poor Camera guuys, sound technicians, support people, truck drivers. etc Bottom line no sponsors, no TV coverage. Most hour long TV programs give you 28 minutes of actual show and 32 minutes of commercials. Be thankful you got to watch it. I contracted a severe head cold from climbing on the roof to shovel snow off my disc to watch the 150 duels only to have my reciever go out so i had to miss the 500. Now get off my snowbank.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank goodness Danica Patrick was out of contention. She will do for Nascar what Tiger Woods did for golf.........Turn the coverage into a one person show.

Watch Tiger. He will tee off and the camara is still on him as he walks away kicking the dirt off his shoes. All the while you don't even see the next two guys tee off! They fail to matter with Tiger in the spotlight.


Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I wonder if there were more commercials because the race was postponed. I would imagine that the advertisers had to be compensated $$$ or extra commercial time for all the money they spent for prime time Sunday afternoon commercial slots. Are Monday night commercial time slots cheaper??? So, maybe they got more air time for comercials for the money they spent.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone remember when the 500 used to come on the air with the National Anthem then right into Start Your Engines and then the race took about 3 hours because they were running 205mph and didn't have 10-minutes minimum for every caution because everyone pitted on the same lap and they didn't need to 'sweep' the track constantly and someone would win it for their 'single car' team because they could slingshot on the last lap and not need anyone pushing them? Remember? Remember? . . .


This is where it slid down the banking.
You have got to be kidding me right? 200 Million to resurface the track...that in a right to work state. Maybe if Montoya burned you guys would have be entertained.
You want to remember something,they raced on beach with cars they drove there with. 
9 brooms? There must have been 9 million in equipment out there. Boogity Boogity Boogity Boys, don't watch.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Are they still racing? Maybe they could drag this out a little longer. Snore.


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

What does it take to make everyone happy?
Last year you all complained, one race in the new year and your still not happy.
This seems be the tone anymore, wishing for the way it was back then, it was so much better, Boulderdash. If it was back in the day a Petty car would have won.
25 cars crossed the start finsh line in 1.5 seconds all on the lead lap with forty laps to go at 180+ ... yeah boring. 
You Boys would complain at Bunny Ranch.:tongue:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dude, lighten up or grow up or something.

Last night was, by definition, Nascar's biggest race of the year. Given the current rules package where the cars are 99% identical, 80% of the laps don't mean much except for not falling behind too far or falling out. Until postiion on track really matters - that would be toward the end - the only excitement comes when something bad happens to somebody, ie they blow up or wreck. I mean, a pass for the lead on lap 100 will not be overly contested by a good driver, will it?

Sprint races are exciting. Spec cars are entertaining in sprint races. Go to NJ Motorsports Park and watch the MX5 series. Then imagine how they would drive if it was a 3 hour race instead - how crappy it would be to watch. Endurance racing can be exciting, but usually that has to do with different cars and set-ups reacting to changing conditions and durability of components, etc. With apologies to people who have read this before, instead of a marathon every weekend, having a 50 lap points race first with a break or support race in the middle with time to fix and refresh the cars, and a second race (starting the same cars) would make things a whole lot more exciting. All in one day. Start a back-up, be penalized. Like lose available points and start from the back. It's only an opinion, but I like that better than "don't screw up for 3 hours then we go."

You _can_ argue that there aren't too many cautions and that they don't tend to last too long (try to watch a race at Watkins Glen or Sonoma and say that with a straight face) but most people disagree with that. "One more under yellow so we'll break away for a commercial". It's like watching college football or basketball when there are TV time outs-the game takes twice as long. And I'll tell my friend at Ergon that you think he should join a union.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Keep drinking that NASCAR flavor Kool-Aid Mr. Dude with 3 posts - Brian France thanks you :wave:

You'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who was a fan since 'back in the day' to say that races at Daytona are better now than ever before. That's my opinion and many share it and I know others don't but if they're happy with it now good for them I guess.

All I know for sure is that as a long-time fan of the Daytona 500 it pisses me off that this race isn't so 'great' anymore except in hype, and it could easily be set right with some simple rule changes that no one in charge seems to be capable of comprehending. 36 million people watched the Daytona 500 yesterday - many because it is the Daytona 500 and in spite of the retarded rules. I am one of them. The racing should match the hype, but it doesn't.

My $.02 worth - your mileage may vary - see dealer for details.


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

This makes four. It will be my last. I singed up so I could look at the Die cast section, come over here for a laugh. Just what I would expect from you boys, "I should grow up." You couldn't even with a fist full of fiftys at the ranch. Always a better way, you guys should get a job with NASCAR, show them how to do it.
Tell your Buddy he should join a union, dental plan you know.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyways,


6 of the last 7 Daytonas ended with a Green-white-checker.
Teams were more careful when the races ended under caution, it was a bummer if they
did, but how many Daytonas ended under caution? 

When you have a GWC, of course the cars are going to all pass the finish line within a 
couple of seconds. I do not think that equates to better racing.

Split - I like the format the truck series used to have with the break in the middle.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

While last night's racing was very exciting and much better than before there is still one thing missing......Thats the pass in the third turn. 

Remember how it seemed like more times than not the second or third place car would make a move on the leader coming into turn three and bring 2 or 3 cars with him? Thats what I greatly miss.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow time to switch to decaf lol. Cya dude . . .


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I turned off the race at 1/2 way.
with this current setup. someone is going to get killed. MY OPINION,

I wish Nascar should stop the pushing. smaller grill opening and lower water pressure valves do not work. 
Add a rule. "NO PUSHING" period.

I am a Nascar fan. 45 years. been to several Daytonia 500 and 400.
several 400's I watched from the pit garage.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Other Dude said:


> 9 brooms? There must have been 9 million in equipment out there.


If by 9 million, you mean one tanker truck shooting water, two buckets of tide detergent, ten bags of speedy dry, and 9 guys with brooms pushing it around......then yes, 9 million. 

Great race but 9 guys with brooms spending 45 minutes sweeping is not Daytona 500 caliber. 

I'm suprised the announcers didn't broadcast tweets from the sweeping crew. But they didn't even get a camera down close to the cleanup to show the viewers what was really happening to the track surface. It could have been a bunch more interesting.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yes let us take that trip back in time when "Nascar" was shoved in between Bowling and water polo for a 20 minute segment of Wide World of Sports with commercials all you really got to see was Richard Petty's pearly whites 
Holding the trophy and Cris Economaki explaining to the unschooled the synopsis of the 500 mile race. Yea a great time it was. Face it people are now just spoiled and gotta gripe about whatever strikes them. Be thankful for what you have or don't have....
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" I mean, a pass for the lead on lap 100 will not be overly contested by a good driver, will it? "

actually there was some good racing from about lap 98 through lap 101 for the $200.000.00 halfway bonus.

it appears to be pretty easy to change the channel or turn the thing off completely if I don't care for the programming available.
just sayin!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sigh.... the same NASCAR haters that are never going to watch NASCAR ever again... posting about all the problems with the race they were not going to watch...

Some things never change. :beatdeadhorse:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

clydeomite said:


> Yes let us take that trip back in time when "Nascar" was shoved in between Bowling and water polo for a 20 minute segment of Wide World of Sports with commercials all you really got to see was Richard Petty's pearly whites
> Holding the trophy and Cris Economaki explaining to the unschooled the synopsis of the 500 mile race. Yea a great time it was. Face it people are now just spoiled and gotta gripe about whatever strikes them. Be thankful for what you have or don't have....
> Clyde-0-Mite


Well stated...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't watch... Anything interesting happen?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I had it on in the living room while I was in my office. I watched most of it after Montoya wrecked into the jet dryer. I thought it was an exciting finish and fun to watch. That wreck with the jet dryer could have been deadly for Montoya if his car got wedged under that truck- very lucky.

I didn't understand the need to jam all those commercials in as they were in a shoot out at the end. You would think they were able to get more than their fair share of time in for commercials during the 2 hour red light caution. Advertising is so overdone in this world today. ...my only gripe.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Slott V said:


> That wreck with the jet dryer could have been deadly for Montoya if his car got wedged under that truck- very lucky.


Funny, that was the first thing I thought too, but nobody on TV mentioned it. I was imagining if he'd have gone in nose first and gotten barbecued alive on national TV. Then all of a sudden the ignoramuses that make fun of him because he's Colombian would be singing his praises and having him beatified right up there alongside St. Earnhardt.

But you know...I'm on the fence as to whether the racing is good or bad. Race fans in general (and I'm no exception) tend to wear rose colored glasses as thick as Coke bottle bottoms, whether it be at a local level or with NASCAR.

I think the cars of yesteryear were definitely cooler, and yes there was a lot more p*ss and vinegar in the old days. 

On the other hand through most of the 70s when I grew up watching on Wide World of Sports, you could bank on the win going to either Petty, Allison, Yarborough, or Pearson. Waltrip, Baker and Parsons were seemingly just there to keep the other 4 guys on their toes. 

I like that now instead of 5 top guys, there's over 20 that have a reasonable shot at it on any given Sunday. 

Sure...the commercials are annoying, but that's what pays to bring the races to your TV. 

Watch or don't. I don't care. I don't even watch much myself after our 1:1 season opens up at our local speedway. Then I usually only watch the classic tracks like Atlanta and Darlington. Lots of great racing still happens at those places.

Side note: Wouldn't it be cool if Fox could talk Sir Jackie into doing NASCAR again?  The comic potential between he and DW would be outstanding.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Heard this yesterday;

How many NASCAR drivers does it take to start a fire?




....just Juan.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, the NASCAR braintrust has started another plan to get JJ his 6th championship. this one is well disguised though. don't say i didn't tell you so!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone remember when the 500 used to come on the air with the National Anthem then right into Start Your Engines and then the race took about 3 hours because they were running 205mph and didn't have 10-minutes minimum for every caution because everyone pitted on the same lap and they didn't need to 'sweep' the track constantly and someone would win it for their 'single car' team because they could slingshot on the last lap and not need anyone pushing them? Remember? Remember? . . .


I was a die hard Nascar fan back then. The last ten years has been just killin it though.

I am fastly becoming an F1 fan.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

pretty good finish to tonights race...did watch much of the race though...don't watch many anymore 'cept the short tracks, dega and dayton...i hate the 1.5 mile flat tracks...just my 2 penny's


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, RIR is a great venue, just the right size and configuration for good close racing. My respect for Denny Hamlin went up 1000% last night.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Yeah, RIR is a great venue, just the right size and configuration for good close racing. My respect for Denny Hamlin went up 1000% last night.


Richmond and Martinsville are the two best tracks on the schedule.

It was a great finish, and I'm glad for Kyle to get his first owner's win. Denny did a great job and pretty much used up Kurt on that last lap.

Shrub should be good tonight.:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wish F1 raced at RIR.


----------

